# The Official "Still no HDUI" thread



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please respond to this thread ONLY if you do not have the new HDUI on your HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24, H21, H22, H23, H24, or H25 receiver. 

HR34s still do not have the HDUI.

Please also post your approximate location so we can see what still needs to get rolled out.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing here in Providence

I even tried forcing it, after almost a half hour nothing downloaded, not even a re-push of 04D1


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just wanted to mention that if you have a H20 receiver and other HD receivers in your house have received the HD GUI update you're supposed to be able to get DIRECTV to swap out that H20, for at least a H21 which will support it, for no charge. But remember that you'd lose the ATSC tuner that the H20 has and you'd have to get a AM21 if you still need ATSC support.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I live in West Deptford NJ,08066 in Philadelphia viewing area.So far no new guide on all 3 boxes 2 HR24-100's and a H24-100.


----------



## 96beretta (Jan 23, 2012)

No guide update here either, Plainfield CT


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Not yet in Huntington/Charleston WV.

Firmware monitor shows nothing in the stream for HR20-700's.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing in the Charleston-Huntington, WV DMA yet. We were on the list as receiving it today (1/24), but so far nothing! Sorry we both posted a minute apart! I don't understand about "firmware monitor". I just know we don't have it yet!


----------



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

Nothing on either of my boxes as of this morning in Columbia, SC. I haven't followed the roll out schedule that closely, but the last time I checked a few weeks ago, we were scheduled for 1/24.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Carolina said:


> I don't understand about "firmware monitor".


It is a website run by a former Mod. It lists what Firmware is available.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/

The HR20-700 is again active, but it is showing 04D9 when we should be getting something in the 0575 range.

If the rollout is supposedly complete, why is the old software still in the stream?


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

No hd guide here in Springfield,mass on my r22.


----------



## TheSaint609 (Aug 25, 2009)

No update yet, HR22, Burlington County, NJ

EDIT: Guide showed up this morning, looks great!


----------



## jsh5771 (Aug 19, 2006)

No update here on H21 and HR20-700. Washington, DC metro


----------



## Jungle Jim (Mar 9, 2006)

Nothing in Louisville, KY. HR20


----------



## EasternPanhandleWV (Jan 24, 2012)

No updates on HR24 and HR21 in Washington, DC DMA (Shepherdstown, WV).
Neither box was busy with recordings overnight.


----------



## ult4dr (Mar 6, 2006)

HR21 nothing for Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

Greensboro, NC was scheduled for 1/24 but I did not have it this morning.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

HR20 Aiken, SC 29803


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

nothing here in vermont yet....


----------



## racelaj (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing here yet on our HR24 or H24 in NW Mass (close to the NY border - our local channels are all from Albany NY). 

Rec'd an email about getting it on 1/10 and thought based upon Albany NY rollout we would get it on the 12th but alas...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> If the rollout is supposedly complete, why is the old software still in the stream?


"soon"


----------



## lckid (Dec 23, 2006)

No hd guide here on the coast of maine?????


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

No update yet here in Milford, CT (New Haven DMA) on any of my HR24's. Thought we were scheduled for today but I guess the day isn't over yet


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

rta53 said:


> Greensboro, NC was scheduled for 1/24 but I did not have it this morning.


Ditto for this DMA - 2 HR24s and 1 H24.


----------



## cbutcher (Nov 30, 2007)

HR24-500- HR21-100- no update on either receiver this morning in the Greensboro, N.C. area.


----------



## Jungle Jim (Mar 9, 2006)

wassct said:


> No update yet here in Milford, CT (New Haven DMA) on any of my HR24's. Thought we were scheduled for today but I guess the day isn't over yet


Do they ever roll these updates at the times of day when people are likely to be watching TV, or are they always overnight?

This is disappointing, by the way. I had been looking forward to this.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Some of the Firmwares have been bouncing transponders this morning. Not sure if that means something is happening or not.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

I checked around 6:45 this morning and had not received the update. I live in Northern VA. I'll check when I get home to see if the receivers were updated later in the day.


----------



## lexngton (Dec 29, 2011)

No update here in Lexington, Ky on HR24/200 

Question: Does the receiver have to be turned OFF for the download to occur???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lexngton said:


> Question: Does the receiver have to be turned OFF for the download to occur???


No.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> . . . .
> Please also post your approximate location *so we can see what still needs to get rolled out.*


You do know what that sounds like?


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Nothing here in Burlington VT. I did receive the emails back when we were supposed to be updated a couple weeks ago, but woke up each AM to learn Santa skipped us. =(


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Not received on my HR23-700 as of this morning.

Norfolk/Newport News, Va. DMA

*Update: Received the download this morning Jan 25th*


----------



## martyp999 (Aug 31, 2007)

I am in Chattanooga, TN and haven't received the new guide. I have:
HR21-100, HR20-700, HR21-700, and HR24-500.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

Nothing for my HR-21 in Portland, ME. Was supposed to be dropped this morning. :lol:


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

vthokies1996 said:


> I checked around 6:45 this morning and had not received the update. I live in Northern VA. I'll check when I get home to see if the receivers were updated later in the day.


Just pulled up my slingbox, and no joy in Northern VA.


----------



## davidpacini (Jul 3, 2008)

No Joy in the Hlton Head SC Area


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

yall2 said:


> HR20 Aiken, SC 29803


Me either. FWIW, we're in the Augusta, GA market area.

Got the "It's here" email last Tuesday 1/17.


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

No HD guide in Lexington, KY on an HR20-700


----------



## bellvis (Jan 10, 2008)

Still not seeing the new guide in Knoxville, TN.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Started seeing rollout in Traverse City/Cadillac DMA this morning. Still some stragglers on those accounts here.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

I live in the Salisbury,MD DMA and got it last night as scheduled.


----------



## tek428 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nothing on my receiver yet. HR-21 in southeastern WV. Got the "It's Coming" email about a week ago.

*EDIT: RECEIVED LAST NIGHT*


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

No new guide on any of my boxes, HR-21-100, HR-21-200, and an H21-200. Washington, DC DMA.


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Seconding earlier post (about Providence, RI); nothing yet in Cranston, RI as of 7:45PM


----------



## stanb42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Another report from Lexington Ky 

HR20-700
H21-200

Note: both updated early am on 1/25.


----------



## giantsfan (Sep 27, 2007)

As my two close friends from Providence and Cranston, I also report nothing in Riverside, Rhode Island.

HR20-100

:nono2:


----------



## arrman (Jan 25, 2012)

Nothing in Niles, MI as of Jan 24 (HR21/100). Something strange happened this morning, though. My system displayed "searching for update" *(I'm paraphrasing....it said something like that) with a 0% progress.

No problem. Turned off TV went to work. Got back earlier this evening and still had same screen up. Rebooted everything and it came back up with last version (0x4d1).

Don't have anything else hooked up to system and it's definitely an HD TV (only use HDMI).


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

3 "It's Here" e-mails later, still nothing in Washington, DC on HR24-500


----------



## no1hedberg (Jan 5, 2008)

Clarksburg/Weston WV DMA no update last night on either of my HR-21 100s.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Knoxville, TN - no HDUI. HR24-500's still on 0x4db from 10/4/2011. Have received e-mails and TVmail's stating I had it, but were apparently false alarms.


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

No update yet in Plattsburgh, NY/Burlington, VT area. (HR24)


----------



## DeKoquonut (May 22, 2007)

Nothing for my HR21-100 and HR22-100 in Myrtle Beach, SC.

Nice to get teaser emails and snail mail but no new guide


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

No hd guide here in central Jersey yet


----------



## Cag2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Last Wed (Jan 18), two HR24-200 and one HR21-100 receivers were up-dated to the HD guide. But the HR24-500 was not and as of today (Jan 24) still not up-dated. I have reset twice and called customer service--they didn't know why, but to wait and it will downloaded. I am located in East Central Arkansas 72064. My plan is call D again, tomorrow.















h


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

No update Southern New Jersey- Ocean City.

HR22-100, HR24-100, HR24-500


----------



## Power and Glory (Oct 12, 2007)

Cag2010 said:


> Last Wed (Jan 18), two HR24-200 and one HR21-100 receivers were up-dated to the HD guide. But the HR24-500 was not and as of today (Jan 24) still not up-dated. I have reset twice and called customer service--they didn't know why, but to wait and it will downloaded. I am located in East Central Arkansas 72064. My plan is call D again, tomorrow.


I don't know what calling them is supposed to achieve. Just wait and you will eventually get it.

In the past 3 years when they upgraded the guide for various things my two boxes would never update the same time. Sometimes my one box would take a couple extra weeks to match the other one.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got the message about wanting to take the update now or later. And, of course, I said take it now! Charleston - Huntington, WV DMA.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

The message came first to my HR20-100 and I started it with the update. Shortly afterwards the message came on my HR22-100 and I started it with the update. Now both are updated with the new guide  Again I'm in the Charleston - Huntington, WV DMA. BTW the guides look great on both receivers! Also the delay between my posts was for some reason I couldn't get back into this site. The update didn't take that long!


----------



## VTNorseman (Jan 25, 2012)

Appears the update has happened here in VT but as of this morning the update seems to have killed my HR24-100. Receiving error code 14-969. Hard drive error and front panel is unresponsive. I have tried rebooting via red button as well as power off and attempted to enter diagnostic mode but nothing gets past the self check. Will be calling Tech Support this morning I guess. I hope this is just a download glitch and It can be fixed. with 60% of my drive filled I would hate to loose all my shows.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

Received ox57b 3:48AM in Ocean City, NJ.

HR22-100, HR24-100, HR24-500

I would like the top information bar to be less opaque, enable transparency.


----------



## VTNorseman (Jan 25, 2012)

Yup Download seems to have killed my DVR DirecTv shipping out a new unit 2 day FedEx.


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Showed up on all 7 boxes this morning in the DC suburbs. At first glance, it looks good!


----------



## cbutcher (Nov 30, 2007)

Received the update on the HR21-100, but not on my HR24-500. Guide looks good on the one box and it appears responsive.


----------



## 04Taco (Sep 22, 2008)

Received the update this morning on two HR22's and a HR24. I am in the Columbus, GA/Phenix City, AL market.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Knoxville, TN - no HDUI. HR24-500's still on 0x4db from 10/4/2011. Have received e-mails and TVmail's stating I had it, but were apparently false alarms.


Got the new HDUI download this morning around 4am (Knoxville, TN)!


----------



## 96beretta (Jan 23, 2012)

HR23 and H23 updated this AM... Now I just have the hurtle to get an "UPGRADED" receiver to replace my H23 with a DVR and not down grade to a HR22.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I received the new guide this a.m. I am on the eastern shore of MD. in the Baltimore DMA with a HR22-100. have not got a chance yet to check it out.


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Updated in Cranston, RI at 3:38AM-


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

Received update to HD GUI this morning in Vermont. So far so good.


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

Finally got it on HR24 and HR21 here in CT. Unfortunately the remote response on the HR21 still sucks, but at least the guide is fast, so that's good right?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

The MBR HR20-700 got the download at about 6:28am. Just in time for me not to be able to watch the news this morning. Huntington/Charleston DMA 

I know I am going to have to go by my parents house today and show them what changed.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Received update on all 3 boxes 2HR24-100's and a H24-100 looks good checked at 7:00am today.Living in West Deptford NJ near Philadelphia area.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Me either. FWIW, we're in the Augusta, GA market area.
> 
> Got the "It's here" email last Tuesday 1/17.


Came in on both units in the wee small hours this a.m.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Stuart Sweet for starting this yesterday for the people that didn't receive the new guide.It was great to see it show up this morning and feel possibly your thread helped thanks again.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Finally, the SDGUI is no longer in stream. After an almost 8-week rollout, the HDGUI is now the NR. Anyone that doesn't have it now, probably has a receiver issue.


----------



## erictheactor (Jan 25, 2012)

My two HDBoxes got it this morning but my H23 HDDVR did not. I'm in Charleston,SC. I reset the box and no luck. Bummed


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Now it just needs released for the HR34. Have been hoping it'd be ready for the live date for current customers to get one officially.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

erictheactor said:


> My two HDBoxes got it this morning but my H23 HDDVR did not. I'm in Charleston,SC. I reset the box and no luck. Bummed


Do you know how to get it to look for new software?


----------



## slowchange (Aug 28, 2007)

I live in Central Jersey between Trenton and Princeton and still do not have it on any of my 4 receivers.

Update: got home from work and had it on all boxes.


----------



## erictheactor (Jan 25, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> Do you know how to get it to look for new software?


PLEASE TELL ME! I have no idea on how to do this.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Do you know how to get it to look for new software?





erictheactor said:


> PLEASE TELL ME! I have no idea on how to do this.


Menu Reset like you have done and at the very first sign of a blue screen enter 0 2 4 6 8 - in neither a slow nor too fast pace. You enter the numbers at the same pace you would enter your phone number to call home.

In around a minute, there should be a screen that states - searching for new software. You should get the current HDGUI NR.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Menu Reset like you have done and at the very first sign of a blue screen enter 0 2 4 6 8 - in neither a slow nor too fast pace. You enter the numbers at the same pace you would enter your phone number to call home.
> 
> In around a minute, there should be a screen that states - searching for new software. You should get the current HDGUI NR.


Don't do this. Just wait. Your box will get the update. Even though it looks like it's now authorized for everyone, your DVR might not download it if it has to interrupt a scheduled recording. There can be a four or five day gap between the time your first box box gets it vs. your last box.

If you are going to do it anyway, do it in the middle of the day to minimize the risk of getting an engineering build by mistake.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Had the new guide on both my DVRs this morning. Didn't have time to check to see if it was on my HD receiver. I am in Northern VA, Washington DC DMA.


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

Still don't have it on any of my DVRs in Tri-Cities, TN (Johnson City, Bristol, Kingsport).


----------



## tvfreak1987 (Jan 25, 2012)

Downloaded yesterday on my HD DVR, and tried to download on my rd22 HD this afternoon but something happened and it didn't take. It still has the old guide. Hope it tries again because it's sooo slow otherwise.


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

Got the update overnight on at least one of my HR24s. I haven't been able to check the other one yet (nor the H24).

Greensboro/Winston-Salem, NC DMA


----------



## tvfreak1987 (Jan 25, 2012)

bobcamp1 said:


> Don't do this. Just wait. Your box will get the update. Even though it looks like it's now authorized for everyone, your DVR might not download it if it has to interrupt a scheduled recording. There can be a four or five day gap between the time your first box box gets it vs. your last box.
> 
> If you are going to do it anyway, do it in the middle of the day to minimize the risk of getting an engineering build by mistake.


What if the update already tried to download and didn't take? That just happened with my R22 today. Should I just continue to wait or go ahead and do it anyway?

EDIT: Never mind, the new guide graphics just showed up. Looks amazing.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Got the update at 3:47AM my time in the Bangor, Maine market. Looks nice. I have a HR24/500


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

spaul said:


> Thanks Stuart Sweet for starting this yesterday for the people that didn't receive the new guide.It was great to see it show up this morning and feel possibly your thread helped thanks again.


I agree. A big Thank You


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

spaul said:


> I live in West Deptford NJ,08066 in Philadelphia viewing area.So far no new guide on all 3 boxes 2 HR24-100's and a H24-100.


Ditto in Cherry Hill, NJ 08003. No new guide on HR20s either.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

Got it this morning on my HR21. Portland, Maine


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

I was out of town and when I talked with my wife this morning she said Directv had the new menu. I am in Greensboro DMA.


----------



## lexngton (Dec 29, 2011)

lexngton said:


> No update here in Lexington, Ky on HR24/200
> 
> Question: Does the receiver have to be turned OFF for the download to occur???


Sweeeeet, got the update around 2:30am today (jan 25)... Works fine and like it alot. Little slow but realize it will speed up over next few days...


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Received it on one of my HR20s in 08003 (south NJ).


----------



## Donarena (Feb 13, 2012)

Lansing, MI HR20i Sparten Net


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Donarena said:


> Lansing, MI HR20i Sparten Net


Only the HDGUI is in the stream now. For the HR20 that would *0x059E*

Do a Menu/Reset at very first sign of a blue screen enter 0 2 4 6 8 in a steady but quick manner. You should get a _*searching for new software*_ screen in around 30 seconds. If instead you don't see that screen, but see _*receiver is going to do a self-check*_, you blew the timing of the 0 2 4 6 8. Hit the Red Button. The first blue screen will come pretty fast. So be ready for 0 2 4 6 8.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are the HR20i's any different in software? If I remember right, those are for an MFH3 installation and work differently. No coax, all over ethernet.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Are the HR20i's any different in software? If I remember right, those are for an MFH3 installation and work differently. No coax, all over ethernet.


Well, didn't know the HR20i could be different. But seeing what its SW it is now running may answer that. Anyone remember what was the last SDGUI version for the HR20? Was it 04D9?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe the HR20i has a completely different software release. And I don't think it is even in the download stream, I suspect it is distributed over the internet....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A PDF I found on DirecTV's website talks about software updates using SNMP.

I'm betting the number of members here with a lot of experience with this setup is fairly limited.


----------



## Skypalace (Nov 12, 2006)

I have three H24's, have the new UI on two of them, not on the third. Phoenix, AZ. Don't remember version #'s, but on the one that doesn't, it was updated very recently (last week I think). I checked a few times to make sure it wasn't the HR34.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Skypalace said:


> I have three H24's, have the new UI on two of them, not on the third. Phoenix, AZ. Don't remember version #'s, but on the one that doesn't, it was updated very recently (last week I think). I checked a few times to make sure it wasn't the HR34.


What software version is that H24 running?


----------



## Skypalace (Nov 12, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> What software version is that H24 running?


H24/700 running 0xf4c4 Thu 2/16 11:18am

But I messed up, actually all three H24/700's are still running the old guide, same version on all. I was accidentally looking at an HR24 rather than H24's when I said two had the new guide. My universal remote apparently isn't always selecting the proper source.

My apologies.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Skypalace said:


> H24/700 running 0xf4c4 Thu 2/16 11:18am
> 
> But I messed up, actually all three H24/700's are still running the old guide, same version on all. I was accidentally looking at an HR24 rather than H24's when I said two had the new guide. My universal remote apparently isn't always selecting the proper source.
> 
> My apologies.


That version hasn't been in the stream for quite a long time. If you force a download you will get the new version. I have no idea why it hasn't been pushed to you.


----------



## Skypalace (Nov 12, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That version hasn't been in the stream for quite a long time. If you force a download you will get the new version. I have no idea why it hasn't been pushed to you.


These were just installed last Friday (a week ago). I understand that forcing update gets me whatever is in the stream, which is hopefully current version, but could be a beta version etc.

How long will I need to wait for update to be pushed if I don't force? Or is there any way to tell what version I'll get if I force?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Skypalace said:


> These were just installed last Friday (a week ago). I understand that forcing update gets me whatever is in the stream, which is hopefully current version, but could be a beta version etc.


No betas are in the stream right now for that unit.



Skypalace said:


> How long will I need to wait for update to be pushed if I don't force? Or is there any way to tell what version I'll get if I force?


It shouldn't have taken more than just overnight.

You can see what's in the stream here: http://redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=H


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Skypalace said:


> H24/700 running 0xf4c4 Thu 2/16 11:18am
> 
> But I messed up, actually all three H24/700's are still running the old guide, same version on all. I was accidentally looking at an HR24 rather than H24's when I said two had the new guide. My universal remote apparently isn't always selecting the proper source.
> 
> My apologies.


H24-700

Do you know how to force a download?

Do Menu/Reset

And immediately when the front panel light turns back on, enter 0 2 4 6 8 in a steady but rapid fashion.

You should see a searching for New Software screen within about 45 seconds. If you see Running Receiver Selfcheck, your 0 2 4 6 8 timing was off. Do a RBR (Red Button Reset) and be ready because the receiver will be a lot quicker turning the front panel light back on.

But before doing any of this, I would call DirecTV and question why you haven't received an HDGUI update.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> But before doing any of this, I would call DirecTV and question why you haven't received an HDGUI update.


No one that he can get on the phone would know. He'd just be wasting his time by calling them.


----------



## Skypalace (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Runner & Drucifer! 

Now have 0x059C on all three after forcing. I found it to work best with hard reset, then waiting not just for the DirecTV logo to light up, but to wait a little longer for one of the resolution leds to light up, then immediately press 0 2 4 6 8.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Skypalace said:


> Now have *0x059C* on all three after forcing. I found it to work perfectly with hard reset, then waiting not for the DirecTV logo to light up, but to wait a little longer for one of the resolution leds to light up, then press 0 2 4 6 8.


That's not the newest NR, but it is HDGUI.

Keep an eye on the H24-700 link I provided above. When you see 059E in the Left Column you can do another Force to get _Pandora_ and lose your PIG 'trickplay' functions.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> *No one that he can get on the phone would know.* He'd just be wasting his time by calling them.


Yep, it the same with most companies today. I call it the Idiot Layer.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Yep, it the same with most companies today. I call it the Idiot Layer.


Yet you still tell people to call. :nono:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Yet you still tell people to call. :nono:


Well I'm not a company man. Telling people with issue not to call, just because the company uses an idiot layer to wall off calls, just makes the idiot layer more effective for the company.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Well I'm not a company man. Telling people with issue not to call, just because the company uses an idiot layer to wall off calls, just makes the idiot layer more effective for the company.


Huh?

It might be time to put the crack pipe down Drew.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Huh?
> 
> It might be time to put the crack pipe down Drew.


Give him some slack. The effects of his colonoscopy havn't worn off. :lol:


----------

